# Drawers



## SketchUp Guru (17 Apr 2010)

I woke up this morning at about 4 am. Too early to be banging around in my shop (which needs to be banged around in) so I had to find a quiet way to amuse myself. This is what I ended up with. It's Chris Gochnour's 12-drawer Shaker-style Wall Cabinet.




If you want to see a larger version, click on the picture.

Another project for my real shop when I get time.

I used this cabinet to demonstrate a method of drawing dovetails which you can see on the blog if you're interested.


----------



## Chris Knight (17 Apr 2010)

Dave,
This is a test right? We are supposed to guess whether this was really done the old-fashioned way or whether you have just invented a new style for SU?

Either way, It will be great practice for hand cut dovetails. By the time you are finished you can join Rob Cosman on the show circuit!


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Apr 2010)

Hi Chris,

If you had seen some of my old-fashioned drawings you'd have no problem deciding how I did this image. They only let me have wax crayons to draw with the old-fashioned way. And only if I promise not to eat them. :lol: 

Actually I thought about creating a style with the graph paper but I decided it was too much work to create the overlay image of the graph paper. I used a sketchy line style to export the various images and put them over the graph paper in Paint.NET.

As to cutting the dovetails, you're probably right. But I was thinking about using the Router Boss to do them for the practice with it.


----------



## DaveL (18 Apr 2010)

Dave,

I think the graph paper is a step up from the paper napkin that you were using. :wink: 8) 

I get into trouble with crayons, keep going over the lines.


----------



## miles_hot (19 Apr 2010)

Dave R":3vmuj0t5 said:


> Actually I thought about creating a style with the graph paper but I decided it was too much work to create the overlay image of the graph paper. I used a sketchy line style to export the various images and put them over the graph paper in Paint.NET.


How did you do the "sketchy line style"?

Many thanks

Miles


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 Apr 2010)

I chose a line style under the Select tab in the Styles dialog box. In this case I used a commercially available line style but SketchUP comes with some as well.


----------

